# Ajuda para reportagem



## João Pedro Barros (19 Abr 2018 às 16:33)

Boa tarde,

Permitam-me que me apresente: o meu nome é João Pedro Barros e sou jornalista do Global Media Group (que detém o JN, DN, O Jogo, TSF, etc.). Estamos a trabalhar num novo canal de vídeo digital, cujo lançamento está previsto para maio. Espero estar a colocar este meu pedido no local certo do fórum.

Estamos já a fazer algumas reportagens e a procurar assuntos fora da agenda e das notícias de última hora. Uma sugestão minha foi tentar explicar porque é que as pessoas gostam tanto de falar do tempo. É certo que é um desbloqueador de conversa, mas é mais do que isso: por exemplo, as notícias de meteorologia nos jornais são sempre campeãs de visualização.

Há por estas bandas algum meteorologista amador, da zona do Porto, que me possa ceder uns minutos para uma pequena entrevista? A conversa não será muito técnica (também tenho um sociólogo a falar do tema), mas mais sobre perceções do público e sobre a paixão que o tema desperta.

Obrigado!


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 16:59)

João Pedro Barros disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Permitam-me que me apresente: o meu nome é João Pedro Barros e sou jornalista do Global Media Group (que detém o JN, DN, O Jogo, TSF, etc.). Estamos a trabalhar num novo canal de vídeo digital, cujo lançamento está previsto para maio. Espero estar a colocar este meu pedido no local certo do fórum.
> 
> ...


Tenho uma página, que pode ver no link, e moro em Felgueiras. Posso falar consigo!


----------

